# Milking the grip



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a very strong grip, and have been dry firing for a while, and using grip exercisers to strengthen the grip more.

My strong hand grip is perfect, even single hand shooting with either hand. However, despite applying good strength with my support hand, the recoil at the range kicks the support hand loose a bit, and I have to re-grip with it after just about every shot. I've not seen this happen with shooters on YouTube.

My support palm fits into the space behind my strong hand fingers, my support wrist is locked down and my fingers extend at a 45 degree angle if I open them.

Do I just have to achieve more strength with the support hand, not really sure I can do this more than I'm doing?

BTW, I'm on target, not shooting down and left, etc.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I properly understand what you've written, your extended support-hand fingers extend _downward_ at 45°. Is this correct?
If this is the case, it may be causing your support hand to "kick loose."
I suggest that your support-hand's fingers, when extended, should point directly forward. The thumb should press against the pistol's frame, just below the slide.
Your support-hand's fingers should then wrap tightly around your strong-hand's fingers. (Your support-hand's palm is probably in the right place.)
I place my support-hand's index finger around the outside-front of my pistol's trigger guard, but the "most modern" technique seems to suggest against that.

Since I use the Modified Weaver, my strong-side arm is extended and locked at wrist, elbow, and shoulder. It pushes strongly forward.
At the same time, my support-side shoulder is well forward, and it's arm, also locked, is bent. It's elbow joint is pulled in tightly and vertically downward. My support arm, hand on the gun, pulls straight to the rear.
Thus, my pistol is locked in an opposing-force grip. This keeps it very stable, even though the muscle forces involved appear to make the resulting two-arm unit quiver. (At pistol-defense distances, the quiver is meaningless, and does not affect accuracy or effectiveness.)

See if changing the position of your support hand helps, and report back.


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If I properly understand what you've written, your extended support-hand fingers extend _downward_ at 45°. Is this correct?
> If this is the case, it may be causing your support hand to "kick loose."
> I suggest that your support-hand's fingers, when extended, should point directly forward. The thumb should press against the pistol's frame, just below the slide.
> Your support-hand's fingers should then wrap tightly around your strong-hand's fingers. (Your support-hand's palm is probably in the right place.)
> ...


I was taught to insert the butt of my support palm in the diagonal space between the tips of my strong hand fingers and the base of the strong hand thumb. That diagonal support palm is what gets the fingers pointed down at 45 degrees if you extend them. I was also taught to lock the support wrist down. I think that's what the problem is, that the support wrist is locked instead of being allowed to flex up with the recoil. I'm going to try your suggestions, but with a flexible support wrist next time at the range.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What are you shooting?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

vamarine said:


> what are you shooting?


hk p30l.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

How high is the muzzle climbing to break your grip?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

VAMarine said:


> How high is the muzzle climbing to break your grip?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


1-2 inches, but I'm estimating. Returns to target well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Go with Steve's advice. It sounds to me like you're not clamping down enough with your support hand but rotating your hand upward might help get the fingers overlapping your knuckles

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tvphotog said:


> hk p30l.


Doesn't that pistol have a plethora of backstrap/side panel arrangements? Perhaps you need a little more real estate for the support hand?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Combat grip


----------



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

denner said:


>


That's exactly what's happening at time code 15:32! Thanks so much for the solution.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

tvphotog said:


> That's exactly what's happening at time code 15:32! Thanks so much for the solution.


Any advice from Ernest Langdon should be well taken. Isometric Tension may be your ticket.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it is NOT a strength of grip issue really. I think you are overgripping with your shooting hand

try to use the support hand like a support. tighten that hand and pull back more with the support hand than pushing with the shooting hand. Leave the shooting hand more relaxed. Pulling back more with the suppor t hand also tightens your grip by tightening the support hand grip over the shooting hand. Thus your trigger finger is more relaxed to shoot more accurately.

read"perfect pistol shot" blog and book for more precise info

good luck

safe shooting


----------

